# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  **هديتي للعروس**

## حساسه بزياده

هديتي المتواضعه للعروس العزيزه عفاف الهدى :in_love: 
 
البيتزا الچدبيه :wink: 
عجينتكالمفضله>>وذي عجينتي المميزه  :kaseh:  
 
ملعقه طعام مايونيزمليانه يعني عبيها عالآخر ،
وايضاثلاث ملاعق مليانهجبن سائل
وتختلف الكميه حسب حجم الصينيه . 
ايأعشابتفضلينها . 
إذا حابه تضيفينخضارمافي مانع أنااضفتفلفل رومي.
افردي العجينه اللي حضرتيها قبل
خزقيها بالشوكه :noworry: 

نحضرحشوة الوجه
تخلطين المايونيز مع الجبن ...وراعيالكميهحسب حجم الصينيه
اهم شي تغطينسطح العجين.
وإذا حابه تضيفين نكهه معينه
انا اضفتزعتر . البعض يضيفحبه سودااوسمسم... الخ 
حسب ذوقك.
ادهنيالوجه

رشي السطح ايضا باللييعجبكرشيت شوي فلفل رومي وزيتون أسود
ورشيت علىالوجهحبة البركه وبودرة ثوم وبابريكا.

دخليها فرن متوسط الحراره .
تقريبا اخليهاعشر دقائقعالنار السفليه
وبعد العشر دقائق اولع الشعله العلويه 
تقريبابربع ساعهتكون ناضجه
وهذي بعدالتحمير
 
 

 
بالمتبقي من العجينه سويت الأقماع 

 
 
وحشيتها باللحموالجبن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آشكآلهم مره لذيذين :) ..*

*وتستآهل العروشه القميله ،*

*وآلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..~*

*تسلم الإيدين حسآسه على الأطبآق اللذيذه ..،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *مرآإحب ،*
> *سلام* 
> *آشكآلهم مره لذيذين :) ..*
> *من ذوقش ياحلوه*
>  
> *وتستآهل العروشه القميله ،*
> *إن شاء الله تقبلها مني*
>  
> *وآلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..~*
> ...

----------


## أموله

يممممممم يمييييييي

تجنن تستـآهلي قلبو عفآف وآلف مبروكـ

وتسلم الانـآمل يـآ حسـآسسسه :bigsmile:

----------


## همس الصمت

الصراحه مررررررررررررررررة هيبه
عجبتني مووووووووووت
تستاهل عفاف ..
الله يعطيك العافية حساسه على هيك ابداع
الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> حيا الله القاطعه
> 
> يممممممم يمييييييي
>  تجنن 
> حياش 
> تستـآهلي قلبو عفآف وآلف مبروكـ
> 
> 
> وتسلم الانـآمل يـآ حسـآسسسه
> ...










> الصراحه مررررررررررررررررة هيبه
> 
> عجبتني مووووووووووت
> ماقلتي أي هي 
> تستاهل عفاف ..
> أني قايله ليها نطري مني هديه
>  شكلها ماعجبتها 
> الله يعطيك العافية حساسه على هيك ابداع
> يعافيچ ويخليچ
> ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله شكلها رهيييب’’’’تسلم يدكـ*

*عليكم بلعافيه*

*وتستاهل عروستنا الحلوة كـــل خييير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حساسه غناتي ما اتقصري 
راح احاول اطبقها بس مو هاليومين ما يمديني 

شكلها حلوه اتناسبني عفر 
ومشكورات يالغوالي على مروركم الحلو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *ماشاء الله شكلها رهيييب*
> **
> *’’’’تسلم يدكـ*
> *يسلم كل غالي على قلبش* 
> *سلامات للصغيره*
> 
> *عليكم بلعافيه*
> 
> 
> ...









> مشكوره حساسه غناتي ما اتقصري 
> لاشكر على واجب
> راح احاول اطبقها بس مو هاليومين ما يمديني 
> إن شاء الله تعجبش 
> بس لاتنسيني من الدعاء
> 
> شكلها حلوه اتناسبني عفر 
> ومشكورات يالغوالي على مروركم الحلو

----------


## دفء القلب

تعيشي وتهادي

تسلم يمناش يالغاليه

وألف مبروك الى عفاف الهدى

----------


## حساسه بزياده

♦♦




> تعيشي وتهادي
> 
> تسلم يمناش يالغاليه
> يسلمك ربي لأحبابش
> 
> 
> وألف مبروك الى عفاف الهدى





♣

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم الايادي حسااسه ع الطرح الشهي
ربي يعطيكِ العااافيه
وعليها بالعافيه عروستنا الغاليه
دمتي بوود
لكِ تحياتي..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> تسلم الايادي حسااسه ع الطرح الشهي
> يسلمك ربي من كل سوء
> ربي يعطيكِ العااافيه
> 
> وعليها بالعافيه عروستنا الغاليه
> عليها بالعافيه والله يتمم ليها على خير
> 
> دمتي بوود
> 
> لكِ تحياتي..



سلامات شو سبة الغيبات
إن شاء الله خير

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم الأياااااااااااااااااادي حساسه

تستاااااااهل عروستنا الغااااااالية

يعطييييييييك العااااااافية

ما نعدم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع

----------

